# Enclosure sizes???



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

From reading lots of posts on here and being relatively new to the hobby (6 months in) I'd like a bit of advice please....

I have a GBB juvie 2.5/3 inch leg span and an A. Avic very similar size. (I also have a b smithi 4.5 inch but I'm pretty confident her enclosure is fine)
I have read many comments regarding enclosures being too big for slings as they don't feel secure. Both of my Ts in question are housed in Exo terra 45x30x30 vivs.

Regarding my GBB I read quite a few times how they like a bit of height so opted for the arboreal sized viv.

Are the vivs to big for these juvies? Or have I made the mistake in thinking that a bit more space for them is better? GBB in first pic. Avicularia in the second. Any other feedback welcome. Thanks in advance


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Apr 28, 2016)

Even though GBB´s might be a little more capable of climbing than other terrestrials, they still are a terrestrial species and a fall might injure them. I wouldn´t keep them in an arboreal set up like this, but rather keep them in standard terrestrial set up with some more anchoring points for webbing than usual.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

Your Avic enclosure looks to big IMO. It looks like it made that webbed spot because it couldn't find any other more secure place, I may be wrong though. And in general Exo Terra's are frowned upon for avics because they do not offer any cross ventilation and promote stuffy cages. You might want to try a sterilite tub that is a bit smaller and put some holes along the sides

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Even though GBB´s might be a little more capable of climbing than other terrestrials, they still are a terrestrial species and a fall might injure them. I wouldn´t keep them in an arboreal set up like this, but rather keep them in standard terrestrial set up with some more anchoring points for webbing than usual.


I've tried to give the anchor points and will look at getting a shorter viv. 
Suppose This viv will do   For a pokie in a few years time with a bit more experience under my belt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

So basically both vivs incorrect :wideyed:
Back to the drawing board

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Apr 28, 2016)

Paulhodgkinson said:


> I've tried to give the anchor points and will look at getting a shorter viv.
> Suppose This viv will do   For a pokie in a few years time with a bit more experience under my belt


You do have a decent amount of anchor points, but with this height also some heavy risks if a fall occurs. For me the standard KK (Exo Terra Faunariums) have worked very well for my GBB. I allow mine a little more height than the standard 1.5x the legspan, maybe 2-2.5x, but any more than that will be risky IMO. And yeah, you might of course use this enclosure for an arboreal later . Good luck finding new enclosures and the redecoration. For me it´s a part of the hobby I really enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Your Avic enclosure looks to big IMO. It looks like it made that webbed spot because it couldn't find any other more secure place, I may be wrong though. And in general Exo Terra's are frowned upon for avics because they do not offer any cross ventilation and promote stuffy cages. You might want to try a sterilite tub that is a bit smaller and put some holes along the sides


I could drill some holes in the sides with a tile/glass drill bit to give some cross ventilation obviously not with the T in!!!  could hot gluing some cover higher up in the viv work??


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't see why that couldn't work. You could try using taller hides/sticks/leaves etc and maybe try putting them around the sides and back instead of concentrating them in the back wall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> You do have a decent amount of anchor points, but with this height also some heavy risks if a fall occurs. For me the standard KK (Exo Terra Faunariums) have worked very well for my GBB. I allow mine a little more height than the standard 1.5x the legspan, maybe 2-2.5x, but any more than that will be risky IMO. And yeah, you might of course use this enclosure for an arboreal later . Good luck finding new enclosures and the redecoration. For me it´s a part of the hobby I really enjoy!


Thanks, same here, I'm worse with the landscaping in my tropical fish tank tho... Or is that blasphemy talking about that on here


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I don't see why that couldn't work. You could try using taller hides/sticks/leaves etc and maybe try putting them around the sides and back instead of concentrating them in the back wall.


I'll do that. It sounds so simple when suggested.... or maybe I'm simple haha


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

Paulhodgkinson said:


> I'll do that. It sounds so simple when suggested.... or maybe I'm simple haha


Oh and also remember to keep the substrate dry if you're not already.


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for all your advice. It's appreciated.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

Paulhodgkinson said:


> Thanks for all your advice. It's appreciated.


Any time! It's no trouble at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Oh and also remember to keep the substrate dry if you're not already.



Thanks,  I have been keeping both of them dry. One thing I have taken from here is that there is no need for it.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

Paulhodgkinson said:


> Thanks,  I have been keeping both of them dry. One thing I have taken from here is that there is no need for it.


Good good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 28, 2016)

Reading through here and seeing those cages. Maybe a pic of your B smithis cage wouldn't be a bad idea. You wasted a lot of money on those cages btw. Where did you hear that GBBs like a bit of height??? Not very good setups.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 28, 2016)

For such as the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens i use this kind of boxes, easy to use, clean, fits in height and easy to make holes in. I would not use that big terrarium you are using, to height + a fall can have fatal injuring for the spiders. Same goes for the avic. + I think you should remove those skinny pieces of wood you have in there, and give them a decent piece of cork bark. They can hide in, and actually have their legs flatten out on.
For aboreals i keep them in this enclosures, the adults.




Just a little insight so you have an idea of how it could look like..

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

louise f said:


> View attachment 209451
> 
> For such as the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens i use this kind of boxes, easy to use, clean, fits in height and easy to make holes in. I would not use that big terrarium you are using, to height + a fall can have fatal injuring for the spiders. Same goes for the avic. + I think you should remove those skinny pieces of wood you have in there, and give them a decent piece of cork bark. They can hide in, and actually have their legs flatten out on.
> For aboreals i keep them in this enclosures, the adults.
> ...


Great advice. Constructive advice Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 28, 2016)

Paulhodgkinson said:


> Great advice. Constructive advice Thanks.


Only happy to help, sometimes it is better to see visuals instead of just text, and some people understand better with seeing pictures, and others with text. 
Learned that on a course once.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Travis21v4 (Apr 28, 2016)

louise f said:


> View attachment 209451
> 
> For such as the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens i use this kind of boxes, easy to use, clean, fits in height and easy to make holes in. I would not use that big terrarium you are using, to height + a fall can have fatal injuring for the spiders. Same goes for the avic. + I think you should remove those skinny pieces of wood you have in there, and give them a decent piece of cork bark. They can hide in, and actually have their legs flatten out on.
> For aboreals i keep them in this enclosures, the adults.
> ...


Where did u buy that tub?? If u dont mind lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

louise f said:


> Only happy to help, sometimes it is better to see visuals instead of just text, and some people understand better with seeing pictures, and others with text.
> Learned that on a course once.


Haha I'm not a retard! I've obviously taken some bad advice previously from other places on the internet before I stumbled upon this forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 28, 2016)

Travis21v4 said:


> Where did u buy that tub?? If u dont mind lol


Lol dont mind.  they are called storage boxes. I buy them in Jysk a Danish company. http://jysk.dk/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 28, 2016)

Paulhodgkinson said:


> Haha I'm not a retard! I've obviously taken some bad advice previously from other places on the internet before I stumbled upon this forum


Hey, i know. I was not ment to offend you of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis21v4 (Apr 28, 2016)

louise f said:


> Lol dont mind.  they are called storage boxes. I buy them in Jysk a Danish company. http://jysk.dk/


Its such a perfect enclosure. I need to find some of these where i live . They seem pretty clear!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

louise f said:


> Hey, i know. I was not ment to offend you of course.


And likewise. You have always seemed very friendly in all your comments Louise

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 28, 2016)

Travis21v4 said:


> Its such a perfect enclosure. I need to find some of these where i live . They seem pretty clear!!


They are clear. good for observing the T

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Travis21v4 (Apr 28, 2016)

louise f said:


> They are clear. good for observing the T


Nice. Time to do some research and find these in the u.s. I have many many t's to rehouse due to growth lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 28, 2016)

Paulhodgkinson said:


> And likewise. You have always seemed very friendly in all your comments Louise


Thanks, i am trying my best to help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 28, 2016)

Travis21v4 said:


> Nice. Time to do some research and find these in the u.s. I have many many t's to rehouse due to growth lol.


Out for the hunt then..  good luck.


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

Travis is on the hunt.... I'm putting Exo terras on e bay lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 28, 2016)

Paulhodgkinson said:


> Travis is on the hunt.... I'm putting Exo terras on e bay lol


i love exo teras for my arboreals, especially pokies. yours seem just a bit gigantic. 10x10x20 is the biggest id use, and thats for a very large Rufilata. 8"+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> i love exo teras for my arboreals, especially pokies. yours seem just a bit gigantic. 10x10x20 is the biggest id use, and thats for a very large Rufilata. 8"+


Pokies a bit advanced for me yet!! I'll get a couple of new sizes, clean the ones I have then sell them. The wife will be happy as they will take up less room lol 
It's a novice error I suppose trying to give them room to roam if you get what I mean

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 28, 2016)

The GBB setup decorated nicely. But definitely needs a terrestrial style container as they are terrestrial tarantulas. They can be found living at the base of succulents just above the roots w/in the plant's leaves sort of.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for all your comments. I knew they weren't perfect, that's why I asked for advice. We all have to start somewhere and it isn't with b.s care sheets. Why don't the guys on arachnoboards make some factual caresheets??? Plenty of knowledge on here


----------



## louise f (Apr 28, 2016)

You are welcome. + no stupid questions, only good you asked we all want the best for our spiders   and we all have been newbies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

Just bought this for the c. Cyano, minus the uber realistic decor and I'm gonna buy another so I can stack my b smithi on top  the Ts may grow out of them but when they do...... What am I supposed to do with an empty vessel???!!!!!  Fill it ha


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 28, 2016)

louise f said:


> Lol dont mind.  they are called storage boxes. I buy them in Jysk a Danish company. http://jysk.dk/


I love the fact that those folks that invented those clear, storage boxes, are probably unaware of the great favor they did to the invert community. There's more people with those boxes full of venomous inside, rather than the delusional fools that bought those for socks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I love the fact that those folks that invented those clear, storage boxes, are probably unaware of the great favor they did to the invert community. There's more people with those boxes full of venomous inside, rather than the delusional fools that bought those for socks


 Haha chris, I'm only on my third T at the moment. From reading theses threads you are definitely correct

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

And as its is only my third T I'm still spending too much money on enclosures. It's just that I like to see them though ha


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

Paulhodgkinson said:


> Just bought this for the c. Cyano, minus the uber realistic decor and I'm gonna buy another so I can stack my b smithi on top  the Ts may grow out of them but when they do...... What am I supposed to do with an empty vessel???!!!!!


What to do when the Ts out grow the enclosures?........Buy more of course!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

Paulhodgkinson said:


> Haha chris, I'm only on my third T at the moment. From reading theses threads you are definitely correct





YagerManJennsen said:


> What to do when the Ts out grow the enclosures?........Buy more of course!


my intentions exactly! I want more! yagerman ha. I've a bit to learn in looking after arachnids but I've been turning over stones looking for inverts since I was about 4 years old. I've always wanted spiders in the house since I was a kid. My parents wouldn't allow it. I spent 6 years as a royal marine commando, it wasn't possible, went back to my parents, wasn't possible! I've got a wife that's willing after a few years and my 3 young boys absolutely love watching them. Im loving having T's. This is my life story and introduction to the group haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

viper69 said:


> The GBB setup decorated nicely. But definitely needs a terrestrial style container as they are terrestrial tarantulas. They can be found living at the base of succulents just above the roots w/in the plant's leaves sort of.


I fully agree with what I have read since... I have read so much on 'semi arboreal' pah. Anyway, I've bought a new enclosure. Thanks buddy


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> What to do when the Ts out grow the enclosures?........Buy more of course!


I'm in the process.... but need to get to grips with what I have at the moment. I'm looking at a. Gen or an L para. I can't be accused of giving them too much terrestrial space surely lol.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

Paulhodgkinson said:


> I'm in the process.... but need to get to grips with what I have at the moment. I'm looking at a. Gen or an L para. I can't be accused of giving them too much terrestrial space surely lol.


I recommend the A. genulata. Even as slings they have ferocious appetites and will always eat. They grow pretty fast which is an added bonus so you don't have to wait long before you have an 8 inch (leg span) spider on your hands.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I recommend the A. genulata. Even as slings they have ferocious appetites and will always eat. They grow pretty fast which is an added bonus so you don't have to wait long before you have an 8 inch (leg span) spider on your hands.[/QUOTE
> I was swaying to the L. Para, only because I have a b smithi and an a. Genic looks sort of similar, apart from the speed, the colours, growth rate and size haha but maybe I'm just thinking of a big black one (ooh er)


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

Just get whatever T suits your fancy. There are no wrong choices once you're far along enough into the hobby although I wouldn't recommend you to an Old World Species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 28, 2016)

Yagerman, I'm not ready. I don't know if I will be.... I don't know if I wanna ride that train.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

I think it's better to never be ready than it is to be overly ambitious and make the irresponsible choice of getting something that is way out of you're league. The most important thing is to stay in your comfort level.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 28, 2016)

really nice to have people open to advice!  welcome to the boards Paul!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 29, 2016)

louise f said:


> View attachment 209451
> 
> I think you should remove those skinny pieces of wood you have in there, and give them a decent piece of cork bark. They can hide in, and actually have their legs flatten out on.


This is quality advice.  I always suggest a wider piece of wood to give them a nice stable hunting platform as well as a place to stretch out on.



Paulhodgkinson said:


> Travis is on the hunt.... I'm putting Exo terras on e bay lol


Nah, don't do that...with the kids enjoying them and with your obvious interest, you are bound to need them at some point.   You may use other enclosures, but it might be good to have a couple of nice ones for viewing special a t...like your first pokie down the line...also your avic will be fine in there as an adult, so there's one you can use in the future.  Although ventilation seems less than ideal, many many keepers keep avics in them without issue, and if you can indeed drill some ventilation on the sides, all the better.  Just replace the screen tops with drilled plexi or acrylic



Paulhodgkinson said:


> Why don't the guys on arachnoboards make some factual caresheets??? Plenty of knowledge on here


Because species specific care sheets would be painfully redundant.   There are a handful of ways to keep a t...Africans you keep dry, Asians you keep moist, etc...the more you learn about genera and home ranges, the less you will ask (or worry) about species specific care.



Paulhodgkinson said:


> Just bought this for the c. Cyano, minus the uber realistic decor and I'm gonna buy another so I can stack my b smithi on top  the Ts may grow out of them but when they do...... What am I supposed to do with an empty vessel???!!!!!  Fill it ha


Nice looking enclosure.

As for the empty vessel, everyone knows the answer to that...of course you get another t



Paulhodgkinson said:


> And as its is only my third T I'm still spending too much money on enclosures. It's just that I like to see them though ha


A lot of people do this, others prefer to spend on spiders.  Those tubs (I use sterilite) are cheap easily ventilated, strong and super functional...plus they're stackable.   They may not offer the same crystal clear vision, but you can certainly watch them and see them well enough...its just terrible for taking pics through.   But I can make a set up, which is very spider friendly, and spend $10 or less.    My point is, you can put your $ wherever you choose, but don't feel like you need to spend more for the betterment of the spider.



Paulhodgkinson said:


> I'm in the process.... but need to get to grips with what I have at the moment. I'm looking at a. Gen or an L para. I can't be accused of giving them too much terrestrial space surely lol.


I vote genic as well.  Get one and you will see its nothing like a smithi at all. 

  IMO the LP is the most boring looking of all the large spectacular eating South Americans...they're ok, but they couldn't dream to be a geniculata.  Also it won't take too many orders before you get an LP as a freebie....they're a dime a dozen....easy to breed, regularly bred, and they have huge monsterous sacs...you'll have some fall into your lap eventually without buying one.

Both species eat like mad and grow very quickly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 29, 2016)

I think I'll go with the A genic. When I do get another. Thanks for taking your time with a great response

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Envoirment (Apr 29, 2016)

I have a GBB the same size as yours and have recently transferred it into a medium flat faunarium. They're £11 on amazon, so not too expensive and have plenty of room for your T to grow into. Just add a piece of cork bark to make a hide and a bunch of fake plants for anchor points and it should live happily in it for a good while, or even be its final enclosure. And you won't have trouble feeding/doing cage maintenance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Apr 29, 2016)

Envoirment said:


> I have a GBB the same size as yours and have recently transferred it into a medium flat faunarium. They're £11 on amazon, so not too expensive and have plenty of room for your T to grow into. Just add a piece of cork bark to make a hide and a bunch of fake plants for anchor points and it should live happily in it for a good while, or even be its final enclosure. And you won't have trouble feeding/doing cage maintenance.


Hi, thanks but I've already bought one, it's in the above thread somewhere.... I'll bear that faunarium in mind for the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (May 1, 2016)

An update if anyone cares, just to show your efforts weren't in vain haha Bought some cork and reconfigured the enclosure for the a. avic. He/she didn't care at all whilst I did it. Was going to drill some holes in the the side to cross vent but I thought I'd take a chance as there are vents at the front next to the doors which will provide a through flow circulation. Waiting on the the acrylic enclosure delivery for the C. Cyano. Another pic to follow when that arrives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (May 1, 2016)

Paulhodgkinson said:


> An update if anyone cares, just to show your efforts weren't in vain haha Bought some cork and reconfigured the enclosure for the a. avic. He/she didn't care at all whilst I did it. Was going to drill some holes in the the side to cross vent but I thought I'd take a chance as there are vents at the front next to the doors which will provide a through flow circulation. Waiting on the the acrylic enclosure delivery for the C. Cyano. Another pic to follow when that arrives


 It looks good, but maybe still a bit to large.


----------



## Abyss (May 1, 2016)

Let me know if ya want rid of the exo terras. Im always on the lookout for more enclosures hHa


----------

